# New Lab Results Question...



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

Hello All

Next round of tests have been done and results are as follows. This time unlike the last time I didn't take meds before the tests and as you can see they are a bit lower than the time before. The FT3 isn't in the 75% range yet is it? How do I get it there? The endo said these were perfect. I am still on 100 mcg of levo. and I have gained 7 more pounds!!! Thanks in advance for any and all help. 

TSH 0.44 (0.40-4.50)
FT4 1.3 (0.8-1.8)
FT3 3.0 (2.3-4.2)

last time(took meds before test was told by nurse it would not matter)...

TSH 0.54 (0.40-4.50)
FT4 1.5 (0.8-1.8)
FT3 3.3 (2.3-4.2)


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

In general, these results do look pretty good to me, but I do see what you mean, your FT3 isn't in the upper half of the normal range. Your doc likes the numbers but is s/he open to trying a small bump up in meds? Did you get a chance to ask? If you don't have an upcoming appt, I'd call just to register that there are still symptoms and that you're interested in seeing if a slightly higher dose helps. The worst the doc/nurse can say is just to repeat the claim that the numbers are perfect and then you can repeat that you're still experiencing symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

silverglow said:


> Hello All
> 
> Next round of tests have been done and results are as follows. This time unlike the last time I didn't take meds before the tests and as you can see they are a bit lower than the time before. The FT3 isn't in the 75% range yet is it? How do I get it there? The endo said these were perfect. I am still on 100 mcg of levo. and I have gained 7 more pounds!!! Thanks in advance for any and all help.
> 
> ...


When taking T4, it does not matter because it builds up in your system over a longer period of time. In other words, what is, is whether you take it before or after.

However, you could stand a bit of tweaking. FT3 @ about 3.8, 3.9 would probably be good.

What kind of diet are you on? Are you getting exercise as well?


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

As far as diet goes...I am a diabetic (non insulin) and doing great. My last A1C was 5.5 a bit up from the last time which was 5.4. Exercise ...well I get up from one side of the couch to move to the other then back again. Just kidding. 

I have had knee surgery (almost bone on bone) and am trying to put off a knee replacement by not being too active. Walking will put stress on the joint as per the Ortho. so I have to be careful what I do. I walk the dog several times a day (if not he gets grumpy) and clean house. I used to work but my restrictions are such that I was not able to do my job and took medical leave.

Does diet and exercise affect the FT3's?

Thanks again for your help.


----------

